# Harsha Bhogle - Ridiculous



## __Virus__ (Mar 5, 2008)

It was nail biting India Vs Aus second finals. Entertainment at its best. But that lasted only until Mike Hussey was caught behind by Dhoni. The verdict was referred to the third umpire and here are some disgusting statements by Harsha Bhogle

"The leg umpire shoudn't have had any difficulty in judging that, I fail to understand the reason why its so difficult"

"That is out, that is out for sure, this should not take any longer than a second to be given out"

**Umpire takes some time**

"This is ridiculous, why is it taking so much of time to xyz (I dont remember third umpire's name) to give the judgement, this is totally ridiculous"

Umpire still takes some more time,

"Its a very crucial match as everybody knows, that is out, that is out"

"If 2+2=4, then its out, if its 3, then its not out"

I mean, WHAT THE F? We all know it was out, we all know very well that it was clearly out. For heavens sake, whats the reason to get soo soo soo damn hyper?? I mean, thats unprofessionalism, amateurish and sheer stupidity. Even Ravi shastri was in the commentary box, but he never said a word while Harsha was blabbering all the crap. Bah, I'm disgusted.

I remember there was one of the column in local news paper "Why is our own Harsha not given a chance to do commentary" I said yes why not, but they were so right.

Death to the lamer.


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 5, 2008)

well he was rite


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Mar 5, 2008)

Well I really coudnt understand why u r angry ??? what he said was right (the entire India was saying the same , and he is there to comment on what he sees and thats exactly what he was doing. I think Harsha is  one of Worlds best Commentators .


----------



## Rahim (Mar 5, 2008)

Harsha was disgusted bcoz the decision was so clear and easy and yet the 3rd umpire took so much time to give his decision. 
The umpiring here at Australia were shocking. Those incidents which must have been referred up-stairs, never were, and those which a child can decide took so much time. The catch was cleanly taken like whistle.  Or maybe the men behind the sports there wanted some more suspense & drama to the already cliff-hanger match!!!
You dont have any idea of how good he is as a commentator and a presenter(No wonder he has been around for so many years).


----------



## xbonez (Mar 5, 2008)

~Phenom~ said:


> I think Harsha is  one of Worlds best Commentators .



+1


----------



## ico (Mar 5, 2008)

~Phenom~ said:


> Well I really coudnt understand why u r angry ??? what he said was right (the entire India was saying the same , and he is there to comment on what he sees and thats exactly what he was doing. I think Harsha is  one of Worlds best Commentators .


+1

We all were also saying the same. Just because he said *Live* on the television, you are getting angry........


----------



## prasad_den (Mar 5, 2008)

Nothing wrong in his commentary.... The third umpire did in fact take an awful lot of time just to decide if the catch was clean.... Whether or not there was an edge, was not his job to decide..!


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 5, 2008)

well I heard that the umpire has been fined for the negligence...


----------



## d1g1t (Mar 5, 2008)

Its justified since it was the same third umpire who gave one or two wrong decisions in the second test match


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 5, 2008)

^ offtopic: I luv mangalore gals dude  (excuse, if u are a gal )


----------



## narangz (Mar 5, 2008)

Well I love the way Harsha speaks & I am a big fan of him. I didn't find anything wrong in those statements & I was thinking at that time that Harsha is speaking what was going on in my mind.


----------



## 2kewl (Mar 5, 2008)

I've never liked Harsha as a commentator. Most of the time his commentry is too biased. Even otherwise, I think he tries to form some stupid theories outta everything and makes us wanna believe it. Commentators should stick to reporting what's goin, the spectator is no fool...he can draw his own conclusions


----------



## __Virus__ (Mar 5, 2008)

He might be a good commentator, but certainly not great, there have been immortals as Geff Boycott and The grand daddy Tony grieg and our own Ravi Shastri. The decision certainly was very very apparent which was out, simple. And even I stand behind our feelings, even I was tensed, very tensed. Commentators are not commentator representating a country, but a channel and to keep us all informed everything in an unbiased manner. If they were to represent a country, then Indias would never be allowed to comment in other countries and so wudn't be any cross country commentary possible. Again, had he been one of us posting here, I wud've certainly respected his feelings and frustration and stupidity, but he is representating our country in a match as a commentator, which is watched by multi cultural crowd, which gives a stupid impression to them of how "Indians" are. Which I'm sure none of us would like to accept. If it was multiple times that the umpire has misjudged, there are authorities to take care, things won't go unnoticed, as someone said he was fined. Harsha, or for that fact no one is entitled to raise such comments against anyone's profession of anyone in person. The message is clear, its not about person, its about my country which he is representating.

Oh btw, for the matter of fact, third umpires don't give a rat ass to any commentary, they dont take their commentary as a suggesstion if something is unclear. If he was taking time, none of us has seen if there was a simple technical problem with a red button.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 6, 2008)

somebody in the commentratory box should say something dude... 

there are more weird thing spoken there .. so i feel thats not soo bad of wht harsha has spoken...

@times when this Ravi Shastri guy doesnt know wht to speak.. he just speaks in low voice some sh!t thing .. that even the other commnetrator sitting beside him cant understand..

so leave it and get along .. more of these funny thing are yet to come...

next will be "if 4/2 is 2 ....... " thing ///


----------



## satyamy (Mar 6, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> +1
> 
> We all were also saying the same. Just because he said *Live* on the television, you are getting angry........


 
+1

Offtopic : why vaibhavtek is no more in digit ?


----------



## iMav (Mar 6, 2008)

u make me laugh


----------



## jxcess (Mar 6, 2008)

I agree with virus, harsha bhogle's commentary is lame. indian commentators seem to be paid by the number of words they use on television. I feel there are certain rates fixed, say for every 100 words in an over its $100, for every 200 wrds $200 and so on. I can't seem to understand the obsession with indian commentators to elaborate each & every stupid second of the game. don't try to tell me they are making things more interesting and appetising to the viewers. no they are not. its really sickening, annoying & disgusting to be spoonfed each & every aspect of the game like we are a bunch of morons who are watching the game for the first time in our lives. And don't tell me harsha bhogle is the best commentator in the world. no he isn't. its geoffery boycott. harsha bhogle sucks. the only indian commentator worth mentioning is ravi shastri. but the poor guy is always sidelined to unimportant matches like india v/s zimbabwe or india v/s bangladesh.


----------



## 2kewl (Mar 6, 2008)

_I can't seem to understand the obsession with indian commentators to elaborate each & every stupid second of the game. don't try to tell me they are making things more interesting and appetising to the viewers. no they are not. its really sickening, annoying & disgusting to be spoonfed each & every aspect of the game like we are a bunch of morons who are watching the game for the first time in our lives_

+1! That is my grouse as well! Keep it simple for Gods sake, We do know our cricket!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 6, 2008)

harsha is just an impatient guy... he sucks...


----------



## crystal_pup (Mar 6, 2008)

Harsha Rocks...He was rite...Third umpire took a long time to give his decision...


----------



## ancientrites (Mar 6, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> harsha is just an impatient guy... he sucks...



yeah sucks big time


----------



## __Virus__ (Mar 6, 2008)

Taking long time for giving decisions now makes someone entitled to make fun of themselves. We all are saying and not even 1/998899 billion ppl of the world are laughing at us, where as the rest are when the same happens on commentary.


----------



## yogi7272 (Mar 6, 2008)

what a useless thread ... very funny ..


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 6, 2008)

I hate this line from Harsha "i just get the feeling .."


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Mar 6, 2008)

^^sahi bola,sala bolna hai to khul-ke bol na.

OT,abe kidhar gum ho gaya tu?aasman nigla gaya ya azmeen kha gayi ya ladki ne pagaal kar diya?


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 6, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> ^^sahi bola,sala bolna hai to khul-ke bol na.
> 
> OT,abe kidhar gum ho gaya tu?aasman nigla gaya ya azmeen kha gayi ya ladki ne pagaal kar diya?



tihar mein


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 6, 2008)

gaurav_indian said:


> tihar mein



tihar me 749 plan milta hui kya ?


----------



## Rahim (Mar 6, 2008)

naveen_reloaded said:


> @times when this Ravi Shastri guy doesnt know wht to speak.. he just speaks in low voice some sh!t thing .. that even the other commnetrator sitting beside him cant understand..


When Shastri is doing the Presentation Ceremony and if the scores of both teams are in excess of 270, he always starts with this line,"Over 500 Runs scored today....." and blah blah......Lame


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 6, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> When Shastri is doing the Presentation Ceremony and if the scores of both teams are in excess of 270, he always starts with this line,"Over 500 Runs scored today....." and blah blah......Lame



Very true lol

also sometimes ravi shastri thinks only he knows about cricket.


----------



## desiibond (Mar 6, 2008)

2kewl said:


> I've never liked Harsha as a commentator. Most of the time his commentry is too biased. Even otherwise, I think he tries to form some stupid theories outta everything and makes us wanna believe it. Commentators should stick to reporting what's goin, the spectator is no fool...he can draw his own conclusions


 
come on. I don't think he is biased. One who is really biased is Sunny. Listen to his commentary when Sachin's in the middle. Even if Sachin defends the ball, this guy says perfect, awesome, best, blah blah blah. When someone else hits a four, all that he says is good shot or good timing and nothing else. That's what is called biased.

Harsha on the other hands talks some sense and that is why he is one of the highest paid commentators.


----------



## __Virus__ (Mar 6, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> When Shastri is doing the Presentation Ceremony and if the scores of both teams are in excess of 270, he always starts with this line,"Over 500 Runs scored today....." and blah blah......Lame



Lame? I guess its fair enough on his part. Do you expect him to say "Out of the total of 500 runs scored today, India had an upper hand with 1 run, they scored 251 which shows India's potential" like the exact case where biased fellas like Harsha would?

Atleast Shastri would not make fun of himself or India. And someone who said Harsha is highest paid commentators, source?? and being paid high isn't directly proportional to talking sense.


----------



## desiibond (Mar 6, 2008)

^^^ FYI, harsha, Sunny, Ravi, Ian, Wasim are in the elite panel of Star network commentators and are the highest paid in cricketing world.


----------



## __Virus__ (Mar 6, 2008)

And that doenst mean all of them have the same amount of common sense, I'm sure Harsha was a complimentary last moment inclusion.


----------



## 2kewl (Mar 6, 2008)

Well, Harsha has been around for quite long now and frankly, he's a pretty good anchor. It's just when he gets behind the mic to do commentry he gets into this Prof. Cricket mode. I hate that. Aside that, he's a good anchor IMO


----------



## apoorva84 (Mar 6, 2008)

during the post match interviews with ravi shastri and sunil gavaskar, harsha said "weed out the nonsense" to which both sunny and ravi shastry said "repeat that word" and after that they told him to "be careful"

i didnt expect this thing from harsha bhogle, that too harsha being an IIM-A graduate...


----------



## jxcess (Mar 6, 2008)

That is my grouse as well! Keep it simple for Gods sake said:
			
		

> It seems u didn't get me. I don't want commentary shoved down my throat. I don't want it to be simple. Commentary needs to set u thinking, not stop u frm thinking. If u watch tennis or even WWE, u'll notice they have such fantastic commentary which makes u love the sport even more. Indian commentators and even some srilankan and pakistani commentators (not rameez raja) are so pathetic. They are not sure what to speak. so they keep stealing lines frm other commentators and thats why u keep hearing the same sh*t time and again. Commentary needs to be innovative, impromptu and witty not dumb. Many indian commentators specially harsha bhogle & sunil gavaskar sound like they are reading frm a script.


----------



## __Virus__ (Mar 6, 2008)

True to limits.

Having no control over the langauge shows sheer disrecpect to your profession, if its bound to be called one and lack of respect to others.


----------



## axxo (Mar 7, 2008)

xbonez said:


> +1



+2
"Terrific commentator" is what certified by our legend sachin tendulkar.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 7, 2008)

axxo said:


> +2
> "Terrific commentator" is what certified by our legend sachin tendulkar.



Sachin ne retirement ke baad commentary hi karni hai isliye bol raha hai.


----------



## viswanadh (Mar 7, 2008)

axxo said:


> +2
> "Terrific commentator" is what certified by our legend sachin tendulkar.




+1.



He is one of the finest commentators imo


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 7, 2008)

jxcess said:


> It seems u didn't get me. I don't want commentary shoved down my throat. I don't want it to be simple. Commentary needs to set u thinking, not stop u frm thinking. If u watch tennis or even WWE, u'll notice they have such fantastic commentary which makes u love the sport even more. Indian commentators and even some srilankan and pakistani commentators (not rameez raja) are so pathetic. They are not sure what to speak. so they keep stealing lines frm other commentators and thats why u keep hearing the same sh*t time and again. Commentary needs to be innovative, impromptu and witty not dumb. Many indian commentators specially harsha bhogle & sunil gavaskar sound like they are reading frm a script.


 
Dude I think the Indian commentators on Star Network are ok. Did you ever see hindi or English commentary on Doordarshan? Sometimes I mute the TV when I watch the match on Doordarshan. The commentary is so pathetic. The less said the better. Harsha, Sunny etc seem like really great when you compare them with these commmentators. Have you Seen Laxman Sivarama krishnan do commentary. The less said the better. But please do check the Doordarshan commentary once. Its very funny.


----------



## Rahim (Mar 7, 2008)

__Virus__ said:


> Lame? I guess its fair enough on his part. Do you expect him to say "Out of the total of 500 runs scored today, India had an upper hand with 1 run, they scored 251 which shows India's potential" like the exact case where biased fellas like Harsha would?


Whats wrong with you? "Its fair enough on his part", only if he does not use that line 98 times out of his 100 times. Most of his presentation really do start with that *Line* I have no qualms about his commentary. He is among the best. I just pointed out his favourite stupid line.


----------



## __Virus__ (Mar 8, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> Whats wrong with you? "Its fair enough on his part", only if he does not use that line 98 times out of his 100 times. Most of his presentation really do start with that *Line* I have no qualms about his commentary. He is among the best. I just pointed out his favourite stupid line.



So he used that line 98 times, so?? So long as he makes sense whats the problem? Atleast he doenst weed out the nonsense out of him or comments on others profession in a stupid manner which shows atleast he is worried about his image.

Btw, don't take my comments personal, its not on you, its on that lametard Harsha.


----------

